# Rotor Q rings with Ultegra Di2



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Has anyone changed to Q rings with Di2? What were your results? I ran them with Sram Red, although I did have to change the front derailleur to a Force for better shifting. I wrecked me knee running and feel these rings do help with my knee problem.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Mark H said:


> Has anyone changed to Q rings with Di2? What were your results? I ran them with Sram Red, although I did have to change the front derailleur to a Force for better shifting. I wrecked me knee running and feel these rings do help with my knee problem.


Ive run Q-rings with Di2 and am now running QXL with Di2, and have on three frames from two different manufacturers (Tarmac SL4, and Cerelo R3 and S5).
I think it will surely vary a bit from frame to frame and it seems to take a fair amount of finding... but for me the main thing was using the proper rotor-made spacers between front derailleur and braze-on mount. That for the q-rings is modest, but the pair of em for the QXL make a massive stack, maybe as much as an inch of rear offset with a bit of angle on it. Use those, and line up chainring alignment and distance to cage just as you normally would and you probably will be close to where you need to be... at least based on the frames I've installed them on.
They do seem to help knee and mine would complain badly if they weren't.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Shopping around for a set as I type. They will be going on a 5.9 Trek Domane.


----------

